# What Are Your Best BMW Spark Plug Suggestions?



## andrewwynn (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm very happy with the OE on my m54 engine. They have come out with a lot of improvements in the past 20 years and would be interested in seeing if there are any options that would be an improvement. 

Won't really apply to my car which shouldn't need news plugs for 5-7 years.


----------



## lgr122 (Aug 8, 2012)

andrewwynn said:


> I'm very happy with the OE on my m54 engine. They have come out with a lot of improvements in the past 20 years and would be interested in seeing if there are any options that would be an improvement.
> 
> Won't really apply to my car which shouldn't need news plugs for 5-7 years.


I also used original (NGK), when I still had car which used spark plugs. Tried bit other stuff, but they weren't better. My experience is that spark plugs should be replaced already earlier than the mileage they promise in spark plug box. It's not enough that car runs, it should run well and smooth.


----------



## Akusta (Sep 10, 2021)

Bosch and NGK are original suppliers to BMW for spark plugs and the ignition system is set up to use these plugs. To keep the engine running at its best, and get the most from your performance upgrades, we only recommend direct replacement spark plugs.


----------



## andrewwynn (Jul 8, 2015)

My query is about newer versions of equivalent plug. Eg the OE plug used in the modem version of the most similar motor. 

Fortunately NGK already made Platinum plug 20 yr ago so I can use OE and get fine results. 

I did have a mechanic change plugs on wife's car and he used champion. I had problems within 20,000 miles and went back to NGK.


----------



## jaye944 (Jul 5, 2015)

OEM without questio


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Iridium has the highest arc erosion resistance of elements and iridium flashed osmium is good. Spark arc initiates from the sharpest vertex edge or corner. Arc erosion dulls the vertex.

Multi-gap plugs have many more vertexes than traditional single point side electrode plugs. Side electrode plugs must also be ‘indexed’ to prevent the electrode from shadowing the interior of the combustion chamber.


----------



## andrewwynn (Jul 8, 2015)

So iridium version of the Platinum OEM model?


----------



## rturcic72 (May 2, 2021)

I've used NGK on all of my cars and the quality has been first rate. Because my m750i/G12 is tuned up over 525HP, the N63 engine demands high end components because of the high heat these engine put out. My recommendation in keeping with NGK are the NGK Performance One-Step colder Spark Plug Set - W N63/S63 4.4L. In fact, any BMW running a V8 or bigger, and all M-Series cars should carry these or an equivalent with the One-Step Colder type plugs. You will definitely notice a smoother engine sound and acceleration because of their ability to dissipate heat better than just Laser or Iridium. These plugs are my preference and roughly $120 for a full set. Being a former mechanic with some left over knowledge, lol, for M-Series and modified M-Sport cars like my 750, recommend that if you are going to use these and hit the track, then you want to replace these every 25k-30k miles because they help in minimizing strain on the engine. The last thing you want to do is bake these plugs in your engine and there not fun trying to remove when this happens.


----------



## Skita (Feb 11, 2018)

Because these plugs stay in our cars for so long, I have annually removed the plugs, cleaned the threads and put some anti seize on the threads and replaced them. It is also a chance ot check the plug holes for gasket oil leaks. My obsession started when I had difficulty taking the plugs out of my E39 M54 years ago. Never had a problem since on any of my BM's. Cheers


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

rturcic72 said:


> I've used NGK on all of my cars and the quality has been first rate. Because my m750i/G12 is tuned up over 525HP, the N63 engine demands high end components because of the high heat these engine put out. My recommendation in keeping with NGK are the NGK Performance One-Step colder Spark Plug Set - W N63/S63 4.4L. In fact, any BMW running a V8 or bigger, and all M-Series cars should carry these or an equivalent with the One-Step Colder type plugs. You will definitely notice a smoother engine sound and acceleration because of their ability to dissipate heat better than just Laser or Iridium. These plugs are my preference and roughly $120 for a full set. Being a former mechanic with some left over knowledge, lol, for M-Series and modified M-Sport cars like my 750, recommend that if you are going to use these and hit the track, then you want to replace these every 25k-30k miles because they help in minimizing strain on the engine. The last thing you want to do is bake these plugs in your engine and there not fun trying to remove when this happens.


lol

former mechanic?


----------



## rturcic72 (May 2, 2021)

Skita said:


> Because these plugs stay in our cars for so long, I have annually removed the plugs, cleaned the threads and put some anti seize on the threads and replaced them. It is also a chance ot check the plug holes for gasket oil leaks. My obsession started when I had difficulty taking the plugs out of my E39 M54 years ago. Never had a problem since on any of my BM's. Cheers


That's a great habit.


Skita said:


> Because these plugs stay in our cars for so long, I have annually removed the plugs, cleaned the threads and put some anti seize on the threads and replaced them. It is also a chance ot check the plug holes for gasket oil leaks. My obsession started when I had difficulty taking the plugs out of my E39 M54 years ago. Never had a problem since on any of my BM's. Cheers


That's a great habit. The E39 was quite the baseline standard that is known for a lot of firsts in the Bimmer community in making the 5 series what it is today. The experimentation done with this specific generation like being the first full aluminum build, no tech updates for like for 7 years on this generation. Great car overall. Wish I would have started driving BMW before 2011...


----------



## rturcic72 (May 2, 2021)

ard said:


> lol
> 
> former mechanic?


Yeah right? Lol... too bad not a certified Bimmer mechanic or tech. After highschool became a semi tractor trailer mechanic because my dad was a long haul driver and later Ford. Then I joined the Navy in the 90s enlisted and recently retired as a LCDR/O-4 (Mustang) with 29 years of service. Of course I dabbled in working on different car makes over the years and restricted by my career because of deployments and family, but always loved working on cars. The most challenging has been BMW though, since 2011, and especially now getting around their proprietary restrictions on everything and paying lots of money just to go thru their technical instructions. You've got quite the post record, lol...


----------



## andrewwynn (Jul 8, 2015)

ard said:


> lol
> 
> former mechanic?


Nice catch. I have a feeling he meant formerly professional mechanic. Clearly the farm can't be removed from the farmer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rturcic72 (May 2, 2021)

andrewwynn said:


> Nice catch. I have a feeling he meant formerly professional mechanic. Clearly the farm can't be removed from the farmer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I think there are a good number of former mechanics on this forum, and many that have excellent potential and technical abilities capable of working around most cars, especially as difficult any high German car can get. Some of these young guys are using ISTA-D/P+ and self taught because they started young with BMW. That's impressive and, any way you can save money doing as much work as you are capable of before you throw in the towel to send your car to the shop, that what it's all about and it becomes a great hobby for a lot of folks. It's ironic that BMW allows you to make that BMW your own and encourage mods, upgrades, etc. but they significantly restrict your ability to research information on parts, maintenance, and repairs so they can keep their bottom line. It costs $2500 a year for access to their tech manuals. So most guys are doing different maintenance and mods and posting them to help other folks out and providing tips and tricks to save as much money as possible. Germany still discriminates against aftermarket parts which half of them are same or better than OEM. The most money is made in service and maintenance and they fight tooth and nail to keep it, yet encourage making that BMW "your own."


----------



## Eli Madero (Feb 9, 2021)

Skita said:


> Because these plugs stay in our cars for so long, I have annually removed the plugs, cleaned the threads and put some anti seize on the threads and replaced them. It is also a chance to check the plug holes for gasket oil leaks. My obsession started when I had difficulty taking the plugs out of my E39 M54 years ago. Never had a problem since on any of my BM's. Cheers


That's a great habit to get into that could prevent headaches down the road.


----------



## Skita (Feb 11, 2018)

rturcic72 said:


> That's a great habit.
> 
> That's a great habit. The E39 was quite the baseline standard that is known for a lot of firsts in the Bimmer community in making the 5 series what it is today. The experimentation done with this specific generation like being the first full aluminum build, no tech updates for like for 7 years on this generation. Great car overall. Wish I would have started driving BMW before 2011...


----------



## Skita (Feb 11, 2018)

As far as driving BMW's, I clocked up 50 years of BMW ownership this year. Except for about 18 months when I had a 911, I have had one or more continuously since 1971.


----------



## rturcic72 (May 2, 2021)

Awesome!


----------



## Occams (May 12, 2021)

andrewwynn said:


> I'm very happy with the OE on my m54 engine. They have come out with a lot of improvements in the past 20 years and would be interested in seeing if there are any options that would be an improvement.
> 
> Won't really apply to my car which shouldn't need news plugs for 5-7 years.


I hate these commercials. What is the truth about this.


----------



## Occams (May 12, 2021)

Was this post sponsored?


----------



## rturcic72 (May 2, 2021)

Occams said:


> I hate these commercials. What is the truth about this.


It really boils down to preference and how you drive your car. Plugs last for several years, but if you take your car to the track like some folks, these guys are changing out brake pads like they're going out of style, of about 3 yrs on plugs for making that M-Sport work hard. OEM is the best match by wngineer design to sell the vehicle, but there are lots of great aftermarket that Re cheaper and provide the same performance. But in the end, it's really preference.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Hmmm. I was never paid to wrench on cars, but I'll be a mechanic until I die.

As to BMW 'encourages mods, upgrades'.... man, thats a laugh. As is the $2500 a year "so most guys are doing different maintenance and mods". Say WTF?!?

I dont know where turcic is getting his perspectives....seems, er, odd? hang out a while, water is deep. Whats that thing your dad prolly said? "Son, open your ears shut your mouth". I learn a ton from a few members. The real trick is finding the knowledge. (and it isnt post count)



I see Eli is super excited at the engagement... (in case anyone is lost, Eli is paid by the owners of the forum to create fluff pieces- like this thread- that increase traffic.)

So yes, this thread is a BS sponsored post...with an 'editiors choice' this is just nonsensical. Eli may be a social media editor,but who buys parts based on the recommendatos of an engagement manager?


So Occams, you are spot on. Well read.


----------



## rturcic72 (May 2, 2021)

TisUI







www.bmwtis.com





Yes, you cannot access TIS officially. Scroll down and read the subscription costs to do so.

BMW authorizes Dinan, Motorsports, Manhart, Brembo, and a handle full of other specialty shops to modify you BMW. Even BMW will let you upgrade or retrofit if your willing to pay for it and they offer tons of options. This is nothing new.

But if you want technical data on proprietary documents, you have we to pay unless some is already connected to someone else for access.

I'm not going to get into a pissing contest over petty little things. If I need to back up my info like I just did with an official link and, or know information inside the Bimmer community, than so be it. This isn't the only forum out there and the there's a lot of great info and advice from owners out there. I'm not fortunate enough to have 23,000+ posts like you, but hey, you either help, ask the questions, or troll.


----------



## rturcic72 (May 2, 2021)

Copy below regarding BMW's take on mods and warranties. BLUF: If your going to do anything that could potentially cause an issue not covered by the warranty, i.e. cold air filter. Authorized items like BMW Cosmetic changes to the interior or exterior, M-sport brakes, swaps to MSport exhaust, swapping steering wheels and paddles, etc. will not null out the warranties. Most mods are parts from BMW or a BMW organization authorized (both OEM and aftermarket) like I had listed in a previous post.


----------

